# Sling/Juvenile sizes



## Emmy c (Sep 4, 2011)

Can I ask a silly question please.. Up to what size are Ts classed as slings, and after that, up to what size are they called juveniles? Sorry if this is too basic, I have tried googling it but have got no clear answers. I realise it might vary with different types of T but a rough idea would be good 
Em


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Think some people would say it has to do with how many molts they have had, and others would say its to do with when they get their adult colours. I g o with the colours thing, but it doesnt really help with the size lol

I would say though, on a tarantula that is adult at roughly 15cm ;

sling below 3-4cm
juvenile 4 - 8 cm
sub adult 8- 12cm
adult 12cm +


----------



## septicrazorwire (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi there , i would say once there about 3cm there a "grown on sling" and then 4cm and above there "juvenile" IMO anyway

but as you said , different species are different sizes for example

a 1 year old goliath would probably twice as big as a 1 year old euathlus red


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

DannyB said:


> Think some people would say it has to do with how many molts they have had, and others would say its to do with when they get their adult colours. I g o with the colours thing, but it doesnt really help with the size lol
> 
> I would say though, on a tarantula that is adult at roughly 15cm ;
> 
> ...


Don't help with T's that don't grow above 1-2"(2.5-5cm) or grow above 9-10"(17.5-20cm) .


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> Don't help with T's that don't grow above 1-2"(2.5-5cm) or grow above 9-10"(17.5-20cm) .


Well it does, as i said that was for a spider that tops out at around 15cm. It can then be transfered roughly to other sized spiders. 

As Lets be honest, it would take ages to give out rough sizes of stages for each spider in the hobby, would take hours lol


----------



## billsy (Nov 29, 2008)

I usually called them juveniles once i am able to sex a moult, before that point i call them slings and yes i do have quite a few large slings :lol2:


----------



## DPK (Aug 21, 2011)

As soon as the adult colours come through, there juvi (thats how i base it anyway)

Of course there are a few exeptions, such as the larger T's.

But as far as juvi go, as soon as the adult colours begin to show, its juvi....


----------



## Emmy c (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone, thats exactly what I wanted :2thumb:


----------



## DeborahR (Aug 27, 2011)

May I also 'thank' that - useful info


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Juvenile is merely a hobby term, it bears no scientific relation. 
I usually consider slings to be anything up to 3rd or 4th moult and anything up to 7th moult would be considered a juvenile after the 7th moult they'll usually be sub-adult or matured males. The female would be considered mature on the next moult.

The timing and size of this is determined by how its kept and what species it is. Obviously the long lived species like Aphonopelma take much longer to get to these stages than the likes of Poecilotheria.


----------

